# Vortex ON HK Range Report



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Well I have to say that I was impressed by the suppressor!

Did do some tightening of the groups and could feel reduction in muzzle flip!

Over all I am happy with it.

I really like the looks of it as well!










I need to work on my shooting a little!









Click to see it in action!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Mighty neat :shock: :shock: :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I like it!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Again, I'm jealous.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If the tactical models had come w/ white dot sights instead of black ones, I may have bought one of those new compact USP tacticals. But the things cost enough as it is, and I didn't wanna spend another $100 on sights..

Anyway, sweet


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ok,OK,OK, what can a Tactical (or a Compact Tactical) be had for these days NIB? Maybe even an excellent used model. Everything in .45 caliber since they don't make it in 10mm. I had to move the keyboard 'cause I was startin' to drool.......... :smt016


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Oh, I forgot. What's the difference between the Tactical and the Compact Tactical (I will assume barrel length, anything else?). Does the grip length change and therefore lower magazine capacity? :?:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The compact tactical will be shorter. And, if the compact 45 is like the compact 9mm, the grip may not be as thick.

There is a tactical at my gun store, but I can't remember the cost. Around $900 I think. I might be wrong, though...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Grip legnth is shorter on the compact. .45 mag is 8rd.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Probably would stick with regular Tactical, more rds. Bigger grip won't bother me. Now if I can sell $900 worth of garage junk I'll be set. :-D


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I really like it! I have seen this gun retail to 1200. Most go for around 1000 to 1100. My girlfrind's father owns a gun shop so I got mine for 900 :-D 
If you are interested in them just look over at CDNN. THey usually have them for around 900.

I know what you mean shipwreak! They are target sites so I dont know if it should be a target pistol or a "tactical" gun.

I think this summer I am going to get some of the megrolights that happen to be the same size and are moveable; only diff being they are white dot night sites!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Oh and one of the coolest thing about the gun is that it is an HK! By this I mean it has a high re-sale value. I never sell any of the guns I get but if I ever had to I know that I could most likly get 900 for it. I have seen used ones sell from 850 to 1000


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ok.....I'll sell the TV and some of my wife's stuff and buy one, I'll need it for self defense if I do that!). At least while I'm livin' in the back yard I'll have something to shoot. :smt082 :smt100 :smt082


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Well I have to say that I was impressed by the suppressor!
> 
> Did do some tightening of the groups and could feel reduction in muzzle flip!
> 
> [IMG:648:486:0a2feac351]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSCN0378.jpg[/img:0a2feac351]


Is that a suppressor or a muzzle brake?


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Its a Flash Suppressor......


----------

